
Race Is on to Protect Data from Next Leap in Computers. And China Has the Lead - jonburs
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/03/technology/quantum-encryption.html
======
fspeech
"Some security experts question the effectiveness of quantum encryption.
Because it is so new, it has not been put through anywhere close to the
rigorous testing that would give it a stamp of approval from skeptical
cryptographers." So just how credible is it to protect power grids with
quantum encryption?

